# the sims 3 - on my mac?



## princesspetal (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

I am hoping someone here will be able to help me as I have asked on Sims forums but keep getting told they won't answer questions relating to specific computers etc. which is very unfriendly frankly.

These are the MAC specifications for The Sims 3 on mac:

Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher
CPU: Intel Core Duo Processor
RAM: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 6.1 GB free hard drive space, with at least 1 GB additional space for custom content and saved games
Video: ATI X1600 or Nvidia 7300 GT with 128 MB of Video RAM, or Intel Integrated GMA X3100

I want to know if it will run on my mac, and if not, is there anything I can do to upgrade it so it will run? Buying a new one is out of the question as I got this one new from Apple only late last year.

These are my Mac specifications:

Mac OS X 10.5.6
2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory: 4GB 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Hard Drive: 634.08 GB of free space (can make more by uninstalling a couple of games)
ATI Raedeon HD 2600 Pro

The only thing I seem to not have is the fact that mine is a 10.5.6 rather than a 10.5.7 and I don't have Leopard.

If I get Leopard, will The Sims 3 work?

Your help would be most appreciated as I have had little from The Sims community.

Lucy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2009)

Nobody has 10.5.7 yet.  It hasn't been released, so the Sims 3 will not run on _anyone's_ Mac, apparently.  10.5.7 is rumored to hit Software Update on Friday, although a rumor is just that: a rumor.



> If I get Leopard, will The Sims 3 work?


You already have Leopard.  You have Mac OS X "Leopard" 10.5.6.  10.3 was "Panther," 10.4 was "Tiger," and 10.5 is "Leopard."

Everything looks good with your setup.  It now looks like it's just a matter of actually waiting until both 10.5.7 and the Sims 3 are released to the public.  10.5.7 will most likely be released in a few days, and the Sims 3 looks like it's going to be about a month (first week of June 2009) before it hits the shelves.


----------



## princesspetal (May 6, 2009)

Oh right, thanks for replying. Hmm. How annoying that they release a game that requires a mac that isn't even released yet. I hope there will be some way that I will be able to enable my current mac to play it. I only just bought it so I can't get a new one so soon.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2009)

princesspetal said:


> Oh right, thanks for replying. Hmm. How annoying that they release a game that requires a mac that isn't even released yet. I hope there will be some way that I will be able to enable my current mac to play it. I only just bought it so I can't get a new one so soon.



I don't know if you understood me or not -- you will not have to update any hardware on your Mac.  You will only have to update your software from 10.5.6 to 10.5.7 (when 10.5.7 is released).  This update will be free, and will be available by either downloading the update from Apple or by using the Software Update feature of Mac OS X.

Annoying?  It can't be annoying because the Sims 3 has not been released yet.  You can't get it anywhere yet.  It will be released to the public in early June.  By then, 10.5.7 will have already been released by Apple.  So, by the time the Sims 3 hits the shelves, everything you need to run the Sims 3 will be available.

The short answer is that you are lacking only one component to run the Sims 3: 10.5.7.  When 10.5.7 comes out, you can get it for free and install it, and then -- a few weeks to a month later, the Sims 3 will be released to the public.  Grab a copy, install the Sims 3, and everything will be fine.


----------



## princesspetal (May 6, 2009)

Ahh, I understand you now. Great, thats fantastic news! I shall look forward to getting it!

Many thanks for your help


----------

